# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh >  Ngay bây giờ hoặc không bao giờ! Cơ hội để bạn đột phá thu nhập không giới hạn. LH: 0909809196

## nganmai68

- Ngay bây giờ hoặc không bao giờ! Cơ hội để bạn biết bí quyết đột phá lợi nhuận!
- Ra mắt condotel mới Coco Wondeland Resort thuộc siêu tổ hợp giải trí lớn bậc nhất Đông Nam Á Cocobay Đà Nẵng.
- Gọi ngay: 0909809196 để được giá tốt nhất từ CĐT !
- Giá chỉ từ 720tr đồng/căn Bàn giao full nội thất 4* . LN chia 75% cam kết ít nhất 12%/ năm.
- Ngân hàng SHB cho vay 60% trong 20 năm, lãi suất 0% trong 18 tháng. 
- Tặng 15 đêm nghỉ dưỡng hàng năm tại Cocobay Đà Nẵng hoặc trong hệ thống của Empire.
- Không cần phải đăng kí kinh doanh khách sạn, không cần phải thuê nhân viên điều hành khách sạn, không cần phải đi tìm khách về ở tại khách sạn của mình... Tất cả đã có đơn vị quốc tế vận hành theo tiêu chuẩn 5 sao cho quý khách.
- Đi du lịch, đi vui chơi giải trí tại thiên đường giải trí lớn bậc nhất Đông Nam Á hàng năm, mà tiền vẫn về tài khoản của khách - đều đều!
- Ngay bây giờ hoặc không bao giờ! cơ hội để bạn biết bí quyết đột phá thu nhập!
Hotline Phòng KD Chủ đầu tư: 0909809196.
Email: info.cocobayempire@gmail.com
http://cocobay-condotel.com/Untitled-design-7.jpg

----------

